# [SOLVED] Beeping sound non stop



## Userneedhelp (Oct 5, 2011)

Hello guys I'm new.
So here's the problem.
When I turned on the computer the monitor was showing a bunch of little squares (different colors) coming down or up on the left side of the screen. So I left it alone for like a day. So I wake up and turned on and started to hear a beeping sound non stop. Beeping sounded like when the microwave is done (beeeeeep beeeeeep) non stop. Beeping doesn't stop until i turn off the computer and also I can't see nothing on the monitor. It's just black. Immediately when I turn on the computer it does this every time. 

Thanks 
Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Beeping sound non stop*

Did you change anything or move anything around inside the computer before this started happening?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Beeping sound non stop*

Post the make/model of the PC. If custom built then post the specs.

MB-CPU-RAM-GPU-PSU brand/wattage

Perform the following steps:
-Remove the power from the system and open the case
-Remove the graphics card from the PC
-Clear the CMOS settings (removing the battery from the motherboard for a few minutes will suffice)
-Attempt to boot the PC using the integrated graphics

If unsuccessful continue:
-Remove all RAM and test with one stick at a time
-Remove any PCI card installed (modem,nic,sound,etc)
-Disconnect drives (storage and optical)
-Inspect motherboard for damaged capacitors)
-Test with another PSU


----------



## Userneedhelp (Oct 5, 2011)

Yes I took out 1g ram before but placed it back. I don't even know why I took it out. But It's all good now. I took out the ram that i had taken out again and put it back and it turned on good but the image at first was weird. Can't explain. Somehow I just left alone for about 15-20 minutes then when I turned it back on it was perfect but I had to launch a startup repair. Well now it works fine. I don't have to waste money trying to fix it. I appreciate you guys help.

Thank you


----------

